# اريد دورات في eddy current في منطقة الخليج وتكون شهادتها معترف بها



## ameen abdulaziz (4 يناير 2009)

اريد دورات في eddy current في منطقة الخليج وتكون شهادتها معترف بها . انا مهندس جديد في هذا المجال واريد النصائح منكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

